# Dingoo Accessories!!



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/category.sc?categoryId=6

Check it out...Dingoo accessories!!

Not only that, but a place based in N. america where you can get the dingoo...for about the same price as you can on DX.

What if anything, does anyone know about this company?

I'm thinking about ordering up a couple of those carrying cases for my Dingoos (yes I meant plural!!)


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 24, 2009)

Website looks sketchy as hell to me...


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, again, I don't mind taking a chance on ordering a case or two...not a lot of money, and, if I pay thru PayPal, then they don't get my credit card number, either.  But I posted this to find out if anyone had actually yet dealt with this company...it's the first I have ever seen that actually offers the Dingoo...and is based in N. America, so that kinda got my attention.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2009)

ii think ill order a silicon case from there


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2009)

Heres a video of the cases on a Dingoo that I just dug up.



Found the video on the Dingoo scene blog, here's the link http://dingoo-scene.blogspot.com/2009/09/d...icon-cases.html

I think the store is an extension of the Korean store that carries these accessories. So it may be a genuine store, but info is scarce on them. 

If you guys get your accessories let us know what the store is like to deal with.

Good find by the way!


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks.
I posted it for that reason...thought it might be of interest to some folks here...but, like I said, never heard of them before, so, don't know what they are like.

In either case, I'm going to go ahead and buy a couple of the carrying cases, and maybe a couple silicone cases, see what happens with them, and I'll report back here if I get my stuff and what they're like, I don't figure it's a whole heck of a lot of risk.

If they turn out to be good, then there's a supply of Dingoo's you can order, from a company based in N. America, which could significantly reduce the usual 2-week shipping time from HongKong.

They list approximately the same price as DX here, too.


----------



## damedus (Oct 24, 2009)

I know the owner of the store(netwise) hes very active in the dingoo comunity and he tried to help as many ppl with their dingoo problems. many on the dingo comunity bought their stuff from him might wana ask about his shop at the dingoo comunity scene see what they say.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

damedus said:
			
		

> I know the owner of the store(netwise) hes very active in the dingoo comunity and he tried to help as many ppl with their dingoo problems. many on the dingo comunity bought their stuff from him might wana ask about his shop at the dingoo comunity scene see what they say.



Well, if this is so, then he should earn a good rep here, as well.

Meanwhile, I'd really appreciate a pointer to the greater dingoo community, where do YOU hang out?  I had some odd problems with my Dingoo once before, managed to solve it on my own, but never had anyone here experienced...or even heard...of what had happened to me, I'd like to find out if any one else ever experienced what I did...and what might have actually caused it.

I'm still fairly new to the entire emulation scene, and I, personally, am very partial to the Dingoo...I really, really, really like this thing!!  My one and only wish for the Dingoo might be a bigger screen.

Just so's ya know how much I like the Dingoo...I bought one...fell in love with the device, and have now ordered three more of them!  I want to be sure that, if one ever breaks, gets bricked, or what have you...that I have a backup close at hand, I never again want to be without my Dingoo!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2009)

Well Kalisiin firstly I know what you mean about the Dingoo, it really is a loveable device. I cant get enough of mine, and everyone I have shown it to has wanted to get one after playing on it. I was going to recommend to you a great Dingoo forum that was really active and helpful to me, but in a typical act of internet drama it seems a staff member went crazy and tore the forum apart. I literally just saw this now, and its quite sad really as the forum was great, anyway heres a link that explains what happened to those interested in such things. There are also links there to other places Dingoo related, and hopefully one of the other forums will keep the torch burning now. http://a320.freeforums.org/this-is-the-end...ning-t1535.html

The unofficial English support site is also quite useful for new emulators and other developments http://www.dingoo-digital.com/

And of course there is Dingoo scene, which I linked to in my post above. http://dingoo-scene.blogspot.com/

But yeah sadly our best resources and the largest Dingoo community seems to have been destroyed in an act of vandalism. Its a great shame indeed.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well Kalisiin firstly I know what you mean about the Dingoo, it really is a loveable device. I cant get enough of mine, and everyone I have shown it to has wanted to get one after playing on it. I was going to recommend to you a great Dingoo forum that was really active and helpful to me, but in a typical act of internet drama it seems a staff member went crazy and tore the forum apart. I literally just saw this now, and its quite sad really as the forum was great, anyway heres a link that explains what happened to those interested in such things. There are also links there to other places Dingoo related, and hopefully one of the other forums will keep the torch burning now. http://a320.freeforums.org/this-is-the-end...ning-t1535.html
> 
> The unofficial English support site is also quite useful for new emulators and other developments http://www.dingoo-digital.com/
> 
> ...



Indeed it is!!  Like you, I can't get enough of my Dingoo.  It's great!  I was, for example, playing one of my favorite Genesis RPG's, Phantasy Star 2, on the DS, using Jenesis Emulator...which sucked, because the screen was not wide enough...I discovered the Dingoo's screen was...AND that I could move my save file over, and so I did.  No more scrolling the screen and not seeing everything for me!!

Likewise...a co-worker of mine totally wants to get one, now, for her son, for Christmas, and I told her where to get it, and even told her I'd flash it out with Dingux for her and put on the games I have on mine already, too.  I'll check out those other Dingoo sites, and probably sign up...I see myself as being far more interested in the dingoo than in the DS, the DSi, the DS Lite or even the GBA SP...and the best part is, I can emulate all of those with the dingoo...except the NDS.

I doubt NDS emulation will ever come to the Dingoo, because of the basic fact that NDS has two screens and Dingoo has only one.  Unless they come up with a Dingoo with two screens.  But they don't need to, I love the Dingoo as it is...although I might wish for a slightly larger screen.


----------



## Crass (Oct 25, 2009)

Best dingle case mod/accesory ever:


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 5, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> Best dingle case mod/accesory ever


What's a dingle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, how's the "3D D-Pad"


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, just in case anyone is interested, I got all my stuff, and exactly what I ordered, all in good shape.  A bit slow on the shipping, but it seems this is a one-man operation.

P1ngy, I sent you a separate PM about a good Dingoo board.

I'd have posted a lot sooner, but I got banned for a month by our illustrious Admin who sees fit only to punish the victims of flaming, and never to punish the flamebaiters.

Oh well.

It led to my finding a better site, anyway.  Hope to see YOU there, anyway, P1ngy.


----------



## FestusArrestUs (Dec 4, 2009)

The rubber case looks nice. I'd like to order one. Are there any reviews for Dingo-Digital-USA online? I want to place an order but I'm a bit wary.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 7, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of, about on-line reviews....but I will tell you that I got everything I ordered.  I got the correct order, the right stuff in the order, everything I ordered was all in good condition.  they WERE a bit slow on the shipping side, but, as I understand, it's a one-man operation, so, I was patient.

He is very nice, even sent a personal email note to me to let me know he'd sent the stuff when he did.  I mean, this was not a form letter, he actually sent a personal note.  This is what I call personal service.

FWIW, I will most definitely do business with this company again - and you can take that as an endorsement if you wish...or however you wisgh...take it for what it is worth, but I'm getting more stuff from this guy.


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2010)

i talk to the owner of dingoo-digital-usa on irc all the time. he is a really good person. he is the one responsible for helping to figure out what apps/homebrew needed to be patched to work on the "HK" dingoos. something dingoo technologies can't seem to figure out.

shipping is a little bit high for his site but that is my only complaint.

he tests every dingoo before it goes out. i spent time helping him pick out some homebrew to include. each dingoo gets some homebrew roms and all of the homebrew native o/s roms/applications. he also upgrades the firmware to a custom one.

in this age of cheap slot-1 flash linkers, it is rare to buy from someone who cares about their product. the customer is always right with him.

-another world


----------

